# Hubo / Hubieron



## jealindgar

Hola,
antes de empezar un nuevo tópico he ido a la búsqueda para saber si se encontraba la pregunta y su/s respuesta/s pero de verdad que no he encontrado nada como lo que voy a preguntar

yo siempre he dicho, como ejemplo, "hubo mucha gente" (a pesar de ser plural) y no "hubieron mucha gente" pero últimamente oigo esta última frase, algo que me parece horroroso, está aceptado "hubieron?"

gracias


----------



## solysombra

¡No! ¡No! A mí también me parece horroso, yo no lo acepto. Listo.
("Hubieron" se usa sólo en el tiempo compuesto que no se usa: Hubieron llegado, hubieron salido, etc.)


----------



## AndREA22

Tienes razón Jealindgar, la forma en la que tu lo utilizas es la correcta, hubo también es para el plural.


----------



## elcampet

A veces (como ya había mencionado) es necesario recurrir al sentido común y plantear la frase en interrogativo Ej: ¿qué *hubo* en el circo que vienes tan alegre? R. *hubo* muchos payasos y me reí a carcajadas. Saludos.


----------



## AndREA22

Buena idea Elcampet, posiblemente en la respuesta hay dudas para responder correctamente, pero en la pregunta no, nadie diría ¿qué hubieron? Saludos


----------



## anthodocheio

Por un momento pensaba que _hubo_ es como _hay_ que se usa en singular y en plural.

_La gente_ no es plural, por eso suena fatal _hubieron mucha gente._
¿Qué tal _hubieron tres personas_? No es erróneo ¿eh?


----------



## anthodocheio

AndREA22 said:
			
		

> hubo también es para el plural.


 
¿Es así?


----------



## Sr. Cabeza

elcampet said:
			
		

> A veces (como ya había mencionado) es necesario recurrir al sentido común y plantear la frase en interrogativo Ej: ¿qué *hubo* en el circo que vienes tan alegre? R. *hubo* muchos payasos y me reí a carcajadas. Saludos.


 
Hola,

Las formas "hubieron" y "habían" corresponden a tiempos verbales que van siempre acompañados de participio.

Una vez hubieron comido emprendieron la marcha.
Habían caminado tanto que les dolían los pies.

Hubo tres personas que discreparon
Había cinco naranjas en el cesto


----------



## Atajo

anthodocheio-

Hay, había, hubo para el singular y el plural es la regla en español. Sin embargo el error gramatical se comete mucho por nativos del idioma (también) algo que no llego a entender. Formas como:

· Hubieron tres mujeres, habían dos libros en el estante etc. No existen en español porque 'haber' no es un verbo de acción.

Si dices 'las mujeres cantan' puedes saber que tiene sentido al hacerte la pregunta '¿qué hacen las mujeres?' Respuesta: Las mujeres cantan.

No es lo mismo decir 'las mujeres hubieron'. No tiene sentido.

La gente sólo se equivoca al usar el pasado había y hubo. 


Atajo.




			
				anthodocheio said:
			
		

> ¿Es así?


----------



## Yeu

Atajo said:
			
		

> anthodocheio-
> 
> Hay, había, hubo para el singular y el plural es la regla en español. Sin embargo el error gramatical se comete mucho por nativos del idioma (también) algo que no llego a entender. Formas como:
> 
> · Hubieron tres mujeres, habían dos libros en el estante etc. No existen en español porque 'haber' no es un verbo de acción.
> 
> Si dices 'las mujeres cantan' puedes saber que tiene sentido al hacerte la pregunta '¿qué hacen las mujeres?' Respuesta: Las mujeres cantan.
> 
> No eso lo mismo decir 'las mujeres hubieron'. No tiene sentido.
> 
> La gente sólo se equivoca al usar el pasado había y hubo.
> 
> 
> Atajo.


 
Hablan así, nativos del idioma faltos de educación, ignorantes  que horror escuchar frases como esas.


----------



## ieracub

Yeu said:
			
		

> Hablan así, nativos del idioma faltos de educación, ignorantes  que horror escuchar frases como esas.


Hola,
Yo diría, más bien, que tanto _gnorantes_ como ignorantes lo dicen por igual, aunque los últimos parecen (parecemos ) abusar.

Una vez sorprendí a un amigo que sabe infinitamente más que yo sobre castellano diciendo "_hubieron mucha gente" _y al hacérselo notar me respondió desafiante: _"Pues, así se usa, ¿y qué?"_. Luego de eso conversamos gratamente sobre el viejo dilema de si el uso o la académica definía las normas lingüísticas. En fin...



			
				elcampet said:
			
		

> A veces (como ya había mencionado) es necesario recurrir al sentido común y plantear la frase en interrogativo Ej: ¿qué *hubo* en el circo que vienes tan alegre? R. *hubo* muchos payasos y me reí a carcajadas.


 Con la mayor de las humildades y sin desmerecer tu sabiduría, elcampet, de la cual me he nutrido en innumerables oportunidades, con el temor de ser malentendido me atrevo a cometer la imprudencia de no estar de acuerdo con que el ejemplo que das sirva para explicar el uso del singular de _haber_ en las frases que dan origen a este hilo. 

Si la razón que das fuera válida, habría que extenderla también a otros verbos, por ejemplos (sic):

- ¿Qué *pasó* en el circo que vienes tan alegre? R. *Pasaron* muchas cosas.
- ¿Que *sucedió* en el circo? *Sucedieron* muchas cosas.

No sería claro, por lo tanto, que deba usarse el singular.

La razón, según lo que he estudiado, es que el verbo haber con la acepción de _ocurrir, _es impersonal, y como tal, no admite un sujeto en su construcción. No lo admite porque no existe quién o qué ejerza o padezca la acción del verbo y, en este caso, se debe usar el verbo conjugado en tercera persona singular en cualquiera de sus tiempos. Cuando decimos, _hubo accidentes, accidentes _no funciona como sujeto, sino como complemento directo (para estar seguro yo utilizo la prueba de reemplazar el CD por _lo_,_los: Los hubo). _Siendo _accidentes_ CD no se exige concordancia con el verbo, y como ¡no hay sujeto! se usa la tercera persona en singular. 

Para convencernos de que el castellano es uniforme en este aspecto podemos atender a otros verbos impersonales como los "climáticos":

¿"El lunes y martes llovió" o "El lunes y martes llovieron"?, ¿"Hará calor" o "Harán calor"?, ¿"Nieva" o "Nievan"? Curiosamente estos verbos no son impersonales en su forma pronominal: _Se nevaron las montañas. Se llovieron las casas_

¿Y qué me dicen de "llueve piedras" o "llueven piedras"?

(Me permito este paréntesis para decir que usando una licencia literaria podemos romper la impersonalidad de los verbos: _Mis ojos te llovieron lágrimas desoladas_).

Para finalizar, como apuntó Atajo, la confusión no se produce en presente. Nadie dice "Han (Hayn) dos libros sobre la mesa", sin embargo, sí es posible escuchar "Habemos muchos en la sala", lo que sería "doblemente" incorrecto porque, ya lo decíamos, no se permite otra conjuación que no sea la tercera en singular y porque, por más que se revise completa la conjugación actual del verbo haber, no aparece "habemos" en ninguna de sus formas. Actuamente se usa _hemos_, no _habemos_.

Reciban todos un fuerte abrazo y espero que no se molesten si esta vez, como nunca, estuve en desacuerdo con algunos de vuestros aportes.


----------



## elcampet

ieracub: el ejemplo que mencioné para aclarar el uso del *hubieron*, fue solamente una sugerencia práctica sin mayores pretenciones. Tu planteamiento es toda una *cátedra* y con todo respeto, me atrevo a sospechar que tal conferencia no fue precisamente elaborada con "la mayor de las humildades". Mi más afectuoso saludo.


----------



## ieracub

elcampet, desde hace algún tiempo que vengo pensando en el desafío que implica expresar con exactitud la intencionalidad de lo que uno escribe y de capturar la de lo escrito por otros. Máxime cuando se comparte con amigos que uno sólo conoce a través de sus opiniones escritas. Esto a cuento de que he releído mi post y, si no hubiese sido yo mismo el que lo escribió, me podría haber llegado a parecer (un poco) irónico o pedante, pero créeme, y no tengo más opción que apelar a tu buena voluntad, que nada se aleja más de la realidad.

Quiero decir ahora, sin nada de humildad, sino con el máximo de los orgullos, que tengo muchísimas ganas de aprender más sobre nuestra hermosa lengua y compartir lo que sepa con quien lo desee. Estoy recién empezando y mucho de lo que sé se lo debo a este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## elcampet

ieracub said:
			
		

> elcampet, desde hace algún tiempo que vengo pensando en el desafío que implica expresar con exactitud la intencionalidad de lo que uno escribe y de capturar la de lo escrito por otros. Máxime cuando se comparte con amigos que uno sólo conoce a través de sus opiniones escritas. Esto a cuento de que he releído mi post y, si no hubiese sido yo mismo el que lo escribió, me podría haber llegado a parecer (un poco) irónico o pedante, pero créeme, y no tengo más opción que apelar a tu buena voluntad, que nada se aleja más de la realidad.
> 
> Quiero decir ahora, sin nada de humildad, sino con el máximo de los orgullos, que tengo muchísimas ganas de aprender más sobre nuestra hermosa lengua y compartir lo que sepa con quien lo desee. Estoy recién empezando y mucho de lo que sé se lo debo a este foro.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ieracub: Bienvenido de mi parte tu comentario. Es de gran valor para todos los que participamos en este foro expresarnos siempre con franqueza y desde luego compartir nuestros conocimientos, los cuales serán enriquecidos con con la aportación de los demás.


----------



## Jellby

El verbo "haber" con el sentido de existir es impersonal, no tiene sujeto, la cosa que existe es el complemento directo del verbo, por lo tanto no tiene que concordar en número con él. El verbo se conjuga *siempre* en tercera persona del singular, usar el plural cuando el objeto directo es plural es un error.

habían dos personas  -> había dos personas 
hubieron dos personas  -> hubo dos personas 
siguen habiendo dos personas  -> sigue habiendo dos personas 
pueden haber dos personas  -> puede haber dos personas


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Yo soy japones y no hispanoparlante. Mi pregunta no es un asunto del
singular o del plural. En otro hilo del foro, yo hice una preguntas sobre
"hubo" y "habia".

Me han aclarado varios hispanicos que "hubo" es "ocurrio " o "sucedio",
y "habia" significa "exitia ". Perdonen que mi comentario se ha desviado del
topico. Me he quedado muy complicado. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas*
(La bastardilla y el encomillado es del original / reemplacé por  el símbolo normal de "incorrecto, desaconsejable o no aceptado en la norma culta" / el resaltado en color fue hecho por mí)

*haber*

*...*

*4. *Verbo impersonal. Además de su empleo como auxiliar, el otro uso fundamental de _haber_ esdenotar la presencia o existencia de lo designado por el sustantivo que lo acompaña y que va normalmente pospuesto al verbo: _Hay alguien esperándote; Había un taxi en la puerta; Mañana no habrá función; Hubo un serio problema. _Como se ve en el primer ejemplo, en este uso, la tercera persona del singular del presente de indicativo adopta la forma especial _hay._ Esta construcción es heredera de la existente en latín tardío _«habere_ (siempre en tercera persona del singular) + nombre singular o plural en acusativo». Así pues, etimológicamente, esta construcción carece de sujeto; es, por tanto, impersonal y, en consecuencia, el sustantivo pospuesto desempeña la función de complemento directo. Prueba de su condición de complemento directo es que puede ser sustituido por los pronombres de acusativo _lo(s), la(s):_ _Hubo un problema_ > _Lo hubo; No habrá función _> _No la habrá_. Puesto que el sustantivo que aparece en estas construcciones es el complemento directo, el hecho de que dicho sustantivo sea plural no supone que el verbo haya de ir también en plural, ya que la concordancia con el verbo la determina el sujeto, no el complemento directo. Por consiguiente, en estos casos, lo más apropiado es que el verbo permanezca en singular, y así sucede en el uso culto mayoritario, especialmente en la lengua escrita, tanto en España como en América: _«Había muchos libros en aquella casa»_ (Ocampo _Cornelia_ [Arg. 1988]); _«Había unos muchachos correteando» _(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); _«Hubo varios heridos graves»_ (Valladares _Esperanza_ [Cuba 1985]); _«Habrá muchos muertos»_ (Chao _Altos_ [Méx. 1991]). La misma inmovilidad en singular del verbo conjugado debe producirse en el caso de que _haber_ forme parte de una perífrasis con _poder, soler, deber, ir a,_ etc.: _«En torno de una estrella como el Sol puede haber varios planetas»_ (Claro _Sombra_ [Chile 1995]); _«En esta causa va a haber muchos puntos oscuros»_ (MtzMediero _Bragas_ [Esp. 1982]). No obstante, la excepcionalidad que supone la existencia de un verbo impersonal transitivo, sumado al influjo de otros verbos que comparten con _haber_ su significado «existencial», como _estar, existir, ocurrir,_ todos ellos verbos personales con sujeto, explica que muchos hablantes interpreten erróneamente el sustantivo que aparece pospuesto al verbo _haber_ como su sujeto y, consecuentemente, pongan el verbo en tercera persona del plural cuando dicho sustantivo es plural:  _«Hubieron muchos factores que se opusieron a la realización del proyecto»_ (_Expreso_ [Perú] 22.4.90);  _«Entre ellos habían dos niñas embarazadas»_ (_Caretas_ [Perú] 1.8.96); incluso se ha llegado al extremo de generar una forma de plural  _hayn_ para el presente de indicativo, con el fin de establecer la oposición singular/plural también en este tiempo:  _«En el centro también hayn cafés»_ (Medina _Cosas_ [Méx. 1990]). Paralelamente, se comete también el error de pluralizar el verbo conjugado cuando _haber_ forma parte de una perífrasis:  _«Dice el ministro que van a haber reuniones con diferentes cancilleres»_ (_Universal_ [Ven.] 6.11.96). Aunque es uso muy extendido en el habla informal de muchos países de América y se da también en España, especialmente entre hablantes catalanes, se debe seguir utilizando este verbo como impersonal en la lengua culta formal, de acuerdo con el uso mayoritario entre los escritores de prestigio.
*...*

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, alecCowan 

No comprendo " Entre ellos habian dos ninhas embarazadas ("Careta" - Peru) Careta es una revista peruana de calidad.  La forma del plural 
de haber sera el peruanismo que usa la gente culta alli.

Yo no comprendo la oracion citada. La madre podria estar embarazadas.
Como dos ninhas pueden estar embarazadas ? 

"Entre ellos" significara un matromonio. 

Muchas gracias por tu amable e incansable ayuda a mi.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

> Yo no comprendo la oracion citada. La madre podria estar embarazadas.
> Como dos ni*ñ*as pueden estar embarazadas ?


Hola Hiro: Es difícil de comprender, pero por lo menos en Argentina, es cada vez más común el embarazo de adolescentes y hasta de niñas (de 12 años en adelante). Probablemente en Perú pase algo parecido.





> "Entre ellos" significara un matromonio.


No entiendo bien tu pregunta: "Entre ellos..." en esa oración hace mención a que entre personas (un grupo) que fueron mencionadas anteriormente en el texto.


----------



## Atajo

"Entre ellos habían dos ninhas embarazadas ("Careta" - Peru)....


Se equivocaron. Es así de simple. Debería ser 'había'. Hay muchos errores gramaticales en los periódicos. Echa un vistazo al 'post' de Jellby. Son buenos ejemplos.


Atajo.




			
				Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Hola, alecCowan
> 
> No comprendo " Entre ellos habian dos ninhas embarazadas ("Careta" - Peru) Careta es una revista peruana de calidad. La forma del plural
> de haber sera el peruanismo que usa la gente culta alli.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, Rayines

Ya lo comprendo,.   Ahora recuerdo que cuando yo hablaba con mi
amigo en un pais hispanoamericano, nos acerco a la mesa una ninha que parecia tener solo 13 anhos. Mi amigo dijo que ella fue puta.Me sorprendio 
mucho. 

No lo comprendia porque en Japon, ninhas embarazadas son 
rarisimas.  esto no es una dificultad lingustica.


saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

> No lo comprendia porque en Japon, ninhas embarazadas son
> rarisimas. esto no es una dificultad lingustica.


No, por supuesto, es una dificultad que atraviesan países en donde no se desarrollan políticas adecuadas de educación sexual, y en donde la prostitución es inducida debido a los niveles de pobreza, aun en niñas tan jóvenes.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Consultando el Corpus histórico de la RAE encontré esto

" juntamente con algunos arcabuceros que se adelantaron, hubieron dos o tres reencuentros con la gente de caballo de los enemigos, que serían más de mil caballos y alguna de a pie, ...."

AÑO: 1604 - 1618
AUTOR: Sandoval, Fray Prudencio de
TÍTULO: Historia de la vida y hechos del Emperador Carlos V
PAÍS: ESPAÑA


REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea].
_Corpus diacrónico del español._ http://www.rae.es 30/07/2006

Es la referencia más "moderna" de mi búsqueda de "hubieron dos", "hubieron tres", "hubieron unos" y "hubieron unas".

Es algo arcaico que a nosotros en algunas partes de América nos gusta usar ocasionalmente. Yo lo uso de cuando en cuando como una forma expresiva, generalmente con un giro irónico o cómico.


----------



## MACAMI055

Agradeceria me ilustraran en cual es la diferencia, si la hay, o si esta mal escrita en una de las dos maneras.
En esos parajes*  HUBIERON*  dias espectaculares
                         o
En esos parajes*  HUBO*  dias espectaculaes


----------



## Luis Albornoz

La primera es incorrecta.


----------



## jazyk

Hubo.  El verbo haber no varía en número cuando significa _realizarse, efectuarse, encontrarse, acontecer_, etc.

Ha habido/Hubo muchos accidentes este verano.

Solamente varía como auxiliar de los tiempos compuestos:

José y María han viajado mucho.


----------



## SpiceMan

MACAMI055 said:


> Agradecer*í*a me ilustraran *sobre* cu*á*l es la diferencia, si la hay, o si est*á* mal escrita en *alguna* de las dos maneras.
> En esos parajes*  HUBIERON*  d*í*as espectaculares
> o
> En esos parajes*  HUBO*  d*í*as espectaculaes


La primera está mal. 

En el castellano usamos haber para las oraciones impersonales, y éstas van SIEMPRE en tercera persona del singular. El verbo se corresponde en número con el sujeto, y no con el complemento directo (en este caso, días) por más que sea plural. Como no hay sujeto en la oración por ser impersonal, se usa la tercera persona del singular. Decir "hubieron días espectaculares" es como decir "Yo comimos tortillas" en lugar de "comí" porque el complemento está en plural.

Hubo días espectaculares.
Y que los haya más.


----------



## miaspanishgirl

Nunca olvidaré que mi maestra un día me llamó la atención frente de todos los demás alumnos para corregirme el garrafal error de usar *¨hubieron¨* en lugar de *hubo* en una oración. Ella me dijo: ¨hubieron¨solo lo usan las personas de poca cultura. Eso fue suficiente para que yo arrancara para siempre esa palabra de mi vocabulario. 

Lo correcto es hubo.

Hubo mucha gente en el parque
Me alegra saber que en la reunión hubo personas dispuestas a cooperar con el proyecto.


----------



## MACAMI055

Gracias a todos por aclararme la duda, muy amables.

Entonces, *hubieron*, no se usa en ningun momento, correcto?


----------



## MACAMI055

Spice, agradecido por corregirme en algunas palabras omitidas, o mal usadas.Solo te debo los acentos ya que en mi teclado americano, no las trae.
saludos


----------



## akakus

MACAMI055 said:


> Gracias a todos por aclararme la duda, muy amables.
> 
> Entonces, *hubieron*, no se usa en ningun momento, correcto?



Sí se utiliza, pero solo si el verbo haber es el auxiliar de otro verbo.

Es correcto: _Los soldados hubieron hecho grandes destrozos.
_Pero es un tiempo arcaico que no se utiliza.Mejor_ Los soldados hicieron grandes destrozos._


El verbo haber, cuando va solo, es unipersonal. Solo se conjuga en tercera persona del singular.

Hay muchas mujeres
Hubo muchas mujeres
Había muchas mujeres
Habrá muchas mujeres

Sí se conjuga en la persona correspondiente cuando va como auxiliar de otro verbo:

Han conocido (ellos/as) muchas mujeres
Hubieron conocido (ellos/as) muchas mujeres (arcaico)
Habían conocido (ellos/as) muchas mujeres
Habrán conocido (ellos/as) muchas mujeres


----------



## Jellby

"Hubo", por el amor de Dios, ¡"hubo"! 

Como ya han dicho todos, el verbo "haber" con el sentido de "existir" (o sea, cuando no es un auxiliar para tiempos compuestos) es impersonal y se conjuga *siempre* en tercera persona singular (fíjate que el presente es entonces "hay" y no "ha"), incluso en perífrasis:

*Hay* patatas
Ayer *hubo* patatas
En mis tiempos *solía* haber patatas y hoy *sigue* habiendo patatas
*Tiene* que haber patatas

El verbo es impersonal, las patatas son el objeto directo, no el sujeto.


----------



## J. Shi

Gracia por todos los postes. Estoy aprendido espanol todos los dias, pero no estoy elocuente. Pueda algien ayudarme con como aprender mas espanol?


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Habia muchas personas es correcto
Habian muchas personas es incorrecto. Pero lo dicen algunos hispano hablantes que tienen como lengua materna el valenciano o el catalan. Suena regular, pero no parece tan grave (aunque este mal)


----------



## SpiceMan

No sé... en Argentina nadie tiene al valenciano o catalán como lengua materna y se escucha... y no poco.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Bien pues valenciano o de la Pampa, te remito a la RAE. 
Si algunos argentinos dicen "habian muchos ciudadanos ..." alla ellos, pero esta mal


----------



## SpiceMan

No puse en duda que era incorrecto. De hecho podés ver mi argumento al respecto entre las primeras respuestas. Lo que decía es que no creo que tenga que ver exclusivamente con la influencia del catalán o valenciano. 

La duda era de un venezolano, respondió entre otros un peruano con una anécdota sobre lo que le dijo la maestra cuando usó _hubieron_ como impersonal. Yo lo escuché/leí muchas veces en Argentina. 

Puede ser que los que tengan al catalán o valenciano como lengua materna tengan tendencia a cometer ese error, pero lo que quería remarcar es que se trata de un fenómeno que se da en todo el mundo hispanoparlante, aparentemente.


----------



## gnuisnotunix

Aqui alguien de Perú 

Sólo quería decir que el uso de "hubieron" (en plural) es normal en Perú. Hasta hace 10 minutos pensaba que era correcto...  Es triste darse cuenta que uno siempre ha hablado mal   y no es que sea ignorante como alguien llamó a los que usan esa forma.. creo que en Perú nadie reconocería eso como un error


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

gnuisnotunix said:


> Aqui alguien de Perú
> 
> Sólo quería decir que el uso de "hubieron" (en plural) es normal en Perú. Hasta hace 10 minutos pensaba que era correcto... Es triste darse cuenta que uno siempre ha hablado mal  y no es que sea ignorante como alguien llamó a los que usan esa forma.. creo que en Perú nadie reconocería eso como un error


 

Hola gnuisnotunix,

Ud. no necesita sentirse avergonzado. Cuando pregunté a un peruano 
muy culto sobre "hubieron" , me respondió que "hubieron " es correcto.
Como se escribe "hubieron" en los periodicos y revistas de calidad 
en el Peru y por los grasndes escritores peruanos,  con razon, creen 
los peruanos que " hubieron " es correcto.

Se me ocurren dudas a veces sobre las expresiones regionales de mi ciudad, Osaka e investigo sobre ellas. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Jellby

gnuisnotunix said:


> Sólo quería decir que el uso de "hubieron" (en plural) es normal en Perú. Hasta hace 10 minutos pensaba que era correcto...  Es triste darse cuenta que uno siempre ha hablado mal   y no es que sea ignorante como alguien llamó a los que usan esa forma.. creo que en Perú nadie reconocería eso como un error



Pensabas que era correcto, luego ignorabas que no lo era. Eras ignorante. Normalmente cuando usamos ese adjetivo nos referimos simplemente a alguien que _no sabe_ algo, no pretende ser insultante ni ofensivo. De hecho, en el DRAE sólo aparece esta acepción, incluso más suavizada ("que no tiene noticia de algo").


----------



## gnuisnotunix

Felizmente sí conozco el significado de la palabra "ignorante"  
Es obvio que significa "ingorar/no saber algo"...  pero creo que hace mucho tiempo que ha perdido ese sentido y todos lo entienden como algo ofensivo... Salvo que me equivoque y la palabra ignorante se entienda de otra manera en otros países, yo no me atrevería a llamar a alguien ignorante sin esperar una insulto como respuesta  

Además, si lees el contexto, es obvio que la intención no es exactamente ser amable : 



> Hablan así, nativos del idioma faltos de educación, ignorantes  que horror escuchar frases como esas.


 
Y en realidad no es que me de vergüenza.. no creo ser un nativo del idioma con falta de educación.. Lo que me sorprendió es enterarme que algo que digo normalmente (y que siempre he considerado correcto) sea incorrecto. Hay muchos otros casos, como el uso de "le/lo/la", que difiere según el país/región y que a veces podría tener problemas en decir cual es la forma correcta (y que en algunos casos más de una forma es aceptada como correcta por la RAE), pero en el caso de "hubieron" no tenía ninguna duda.

También es obvio que la intención del mensaje original no era ser ofensivo, sino que se debió a la ignorancia(considerando el significado real de la palabra ) de la persona que lo escribió. No creo que hubiera reaccionado con tanta indignación si hubiese sabido que en Peru (y tal vez en otros lugares) el uso incorrecto de "hubieron" es generalizado.


----------



## Jellby

He tenido profesores de universidad que usan "hubieron" y "habian".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

gnuisnotunix said:


> Peru (y tal vez en otros lugares) el uso incorrecto de "hubieron" es generalizado.


 generalizado entre las personas muy cultas,


El peruano que me dijo que "hubieron " y "habian" son correctos
tiene una agudad sensibilidad con unos idiomas incluso japones y 
es muy inteligente, Pero, algunos regionalismos suenan muy horribles
para los espanoles en Castilla y dicen : "Asi hablan algunos imigrantes 
hispanoamericanos ignorantes " cuando no se oyen esos insultos por 
los hispanoamericanos, 

La emisora NHK de Japon ahora nos ensenan ahora lo que se habla 
en el sur de los Estados Unidos, Cuba, y Argentina. El profesor 
dice que los  regiionalismos deben tratarse como equivacados,

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

> El profesor
> dice que los regiionalismos deben tratarse como equivacados,


Hiro: pero en este foro tratamos de respetar los regionalismos, y aprender de ellos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Rayines said:


> Hiro: pero en este foro tratamos de respetar los regionalismos, y aprender de ellos.


 

Rayines, equivocado,. Ponga "NO" delante  de "deben tratarse "

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Jellby

Pero llamar regionalismo a cualquier incorrección medianamente difundida y por lo tanto aceptarlo es una barbaridad.

En mi región se usa mucho el verbo "coger" (con perdón) con el significado de "caber" ("en este coche no cogemos todos" ). En lenguaje coloquial lo podemos admitir, pero no deja de ser incorrecto y censurable.


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:


> Pero llamar regionalismo a cualquier incorrección medianamente difundida y por lo tanto aceptarlo es una barbaridad.
> 
> En mi región se usa mucho el verbo "coger" (con perdón) con el significado de "caber" ("en este coche no cogemos todos" ). En lenguaje coloquial lo podemos admitir, pero no deja de ser incorrecto y censurable.


Jellby: yo no dije "aceptar", dije "respetar". Y está visto en muchos hilos que pudimos desentrañar qué es lo correcto o no, pero entendimos que hay maneras de decirlo en cada país. Si no, ¡¿Para qué estamos acá?!
Y ¿Qué te pasa hoy? Es significado que atribuye la RAE al susodicho verbo es: 
*4.* tr. Tener capacidad o hueco para contener cierta cantidad de cosas. _Esta tinaja coge treinta arrobas de vino._
Es decir que lo correcto sería: "Este coche nos coge a todos". en Argentina, nos moriríamos de la risa. No hay censura para eso.


----------



## Jellby

El DPD dice:

3. Debe evitarse en la lengua culta el uso de coger por caber: «Como sardinas en banasta, [...] las rodillas del uno contra las rodillas del otro, no cogíamos, oiga» (Delibes Guerras [Esp. 1975] 262).

Eso me pasa 

P.D. No quiero dar la impresión de que estoy enfadado. Sí es cierto que hay que respetar los regionalismos, como otras muchas cosas.


----------



## luis masci

En Argentina los locutores de televisión dicen ahora : hubieron muchos accidentes, o incidentes etc.¿ No es lo correcto,Hubo accidentes,incidentes etc.?


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo sabía que lo correcto es "hubo" ya que esta forma impersonal no debería tener en cuenta el número.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola --

Me temo que es un "horror" gramatical. 

Sin duda: *Hubo accidentes !!!* es impersonal, como llovió, nevó...

Conforme al Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la RAE:

"4. *Haber.* Verbo impersonal [...] denotar la presencia o existencia de lo designado por el sustantivo [...] en estos casos, lo más apropiado es que el verbo permanezca en singular, y así sucede en el uso culto mayoritario, especialmente en la lengua escrita, tanto en España como en América: _[...] __«Hubo varios heridos graves»_ (Valladares _Esperanza_ [Cuba 1985]); _«Habrá muchos muertos»_ (Chao _Altos_ [Méx. 1991]).... "

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005. Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Sin embargo, el propio artículo parece reconocer la existencia del uso incorrecto, como uso _inculto_, a mi entender, inadmisible en televisión.

Salud !!


----------



## femmejolie

En mi opinión, en *La *Argentina (esto también sería un calco del Italiano, como el Perú, el Brasil, etc.) se copian muchas expresiones gramaticales italianas, y es lógico ya que hay muchos inmigrantes italianos.
Es más, allí casi todo el mundo dice* "Chao"*
También creo que el *"Vos"* es un calco (no sé di del italiano o del español antiguo)

En castellano lo correcto es "*Hubo* un accidente/muchos accidentes".
"hubieron " es un calco del italiano (y quizá también del inglés).
En español y francés sólo existe "hay/hubo/habrá como 3ª persona singular del verbo; en italiano e inglés la elección depende de si el sujeto es singular o plural.


----------



## luis masci

Gracias compañeros, veo que hay coincidencia plena y ya no me quedan dudas entonces de que "hubo" es la manera correcta.


----------



## Maiu

Tanto en el análisis de letras de canciones, como escuchar la tele o radio, tenés que tener cuidado por que la gramática no se cuida... Inclusive en los diarios te podés encontrar ese tipo de errores...
Otra cosa: que su lengua nativa sea el español no implica que la sepan usar correctamente


----------



## Totopi

Y el Reino Unido. 
No son calcos del Italiano, lo que pasa es que utilizar los artículos con los países está cada vez más en desuso, esta vez, me temo que por influencia del inglés y del lenguaje que se utiliza en los medios de comunicación.
Bueno, que ya estamos totalmente fuera del tema 
Por cierto, en España también hay mucha gente que utiliza los "hubieron", "habían", "habiamos mucha gente"... También se oye mucho en la televisión y la radio  ¡Un horror!
Saludos


----------



## luyansan

Cuidado, Brunoperera. 



> en plural: Hubieron levantamientos en Madrid en el 1937


 
Esta oración es completamente incorrecta, un horror gramatical, como se ha dicho antes. 

El verbo _haber_ solamente aparece en plural cuando, como auxiliar, forma los tiempos compuestos de otros verbos ("ellos habían comido galletas") y para expresar obligación ("hubieron de esperar largo tiempo"). Los demás usos (el de expresar "existencia", p. ej.) son impersonales y, por lo tanto, no tienen plural. 

Todo esto es lo normativo, lo correcto, porque descriptivamente luego cada uno dirá lo que quiera y como quiera.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !!!

Cuidado!! en el ejemplo "_*Hubieron*_ levantamientos en Austria..."  *levantamientos no es sujeto, sino Complemento Directo*. Esta es precisamente la confusión que lleva a este error.

La frase es impersonal: "HUBO levantamientos".

En el web site de la RAE podéis encontrar este dichoso y escurridizo uso de _*Hubieron*_ entre las consultas / errores más frecuentes  

Salud !!!


----------



## brunoperera

luyansan said:


> Cuidado, Brunoperera.
> 
> 
> 
> Esta oración es completamente incorrecta, un horror gramatical, como se ha dicho antes.
> 
> El verbo _haber_ solamente aparece en plural cuando, como auxiliar, forma los tiempos compuestos de otros verbos ("ellos habían comido galletas") y para expresar obligación ("hubieron de esperar largo tiempo"). Los demás usos (el de expresar "existencia", p. ej.) son impersonales y, por lo tanto, no tienen plural.
> 
> Todo esto es lo normativo, lo correcto, porque descriptivamente luego cada uno dirá lo que quiera y como quiera.


 .*Luyansan*.Gracias; es bueno tener cerca a  alguien que me corrija. Se dice que de la práctica nace el oficio, pero creo que también que  de lo que nos informemos nos ayuda a engrander el intelecto. *Saludos desde Austria que la hubo y la hay, pero no de las regiones austricas que hubieron.*


----------



## luyansan

¡Cuidado otra vez, Brunoperera!  

*



Saludos desde Austria que la hubo y la hay, pero no de las regiones austricas que hubieron hubo

Click to expand...

 
 *


----------



## rcgy

solysombra said:


> ¡No! ¡No! A mí también me parece horroso, yo no lo acepto. Listo.
> ("Hubieron" se usa sólo en el tiempo compuesto que no se usa: Hubieron llegado, hubieron salido, etc.)


 
O sea la diferencia es entre el "haber" de existencia y el "haber" del presente perfecto (que precede al participio).


----------



## Aviador

Rcgy:

Como veo que eres de Perú, te dejo aquí el enlace a un artículo que encontré hace algún tiempo, escrito por una profesora peruana, que contiene una excelente explicación sobre este tema. Por supuesto que lo tratado en él se aplica a los hispanohablantes de todos los países entre los que los errores comentados en este hilo son tan frecuentes; también aquí, en Chile.

Saludos.


----------



## rcgy

Muy interesante... gracias Aviador


----------



## Brontol

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos, espero que se encuentren bien.
Tengo dudas sobre el uso del verbo haber cuando se utiliza como sinónimo de estar, existir.
Yo sabía que al igual que los verbos impersonales, solo se conjugaba en la tercera persona del singular, en todos los tiempos, sin embargo aquí en México es común que en los medios de comunicación conjuguen el verbo para diferentes personas del plural.
Por ejemplo ¿están correctas las siguientes expresiones:?
Hubieron tres personas que no votaron.
Habían varios hombres en el recinto.
Habíamos como 20 gentes inconformes.

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## mhp

Brontol said:


> Hubieron tres personas que no votaron.
> Habían varios hombres en el recinto.
> Habíamos como 20 gentes inconformes.  ¿Qué quiers decir? ¿Cómo lo dirías en presente?


Del DPD: Aunque es uso muy extendido en el habla informal de muchos países de América y se da también en España, especialmente entre hablantes catalanes, se debe seguir utilizando este verbo como impersonal en la lengua culta formal, de acuerdo con el uso mayoritario entre los escritores de prestigio. (_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_)

Véase: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=haber


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que quiso decir:

Éramos aproximadamente 20 personas inconformes.


----------



## piraña utria

Brontol said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> 
> Hilos unidos​
> 
> Hola a todos, espero que se encuentren bien.
> Tengo dudas sobre el uso del verbo haber cuando se utiliza como sinónimo de estar, existir.
> Yo sabía que al igual que los verbos impersonales, solo se conjugaba en la tercera persona del singular, en todos los tiempos, sin embargo aquí en México es común que en los medios de comunicación conjuguen el verbo para diferentes personas del plural.
> Por ejemplo ¿están correctas las siguientes expresiones:?
> Hubieron tres personas que no votaron.
> Habían varios hombres en el recinto.
> Habíamos como 20 gentes inconformes.
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.


 
Hola:

Son todas incorrectas definitivamente.

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

Brontol said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> 
> Hilos unidos​
> 
> Hola a todos, espero que se encuentren bien.
> Tengo dudas sobre el uso del verbo haber cuando se utiliza como sinónimo de estar, existir.
> Yo sabía que al igual que los verbos impersonales, solo se conjugaba en la tercera persona del singular, en todos los tiempos, sin embargo aquí en México es común que en los medios de comunicación conjuguen el verbo para diferentes personas del plural.
> Por ejemplo ¿están correctas las siguientes expresiones:?
> Hubieron tres personas que no votaron.
> Habían varios hombres en el recinto.
> Habíamos como 20 gentes inconformes.
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.


 

Este enlace lo facilitó Aviador en otra ocasión.

Merece la pena que lo leas,  porque se te irán las dudas.

http://www.dircom.udep.edu.pe/boletin/arts/art1815.html

Saludos


----------



## Vicario

*Se unieron dos hilos con el mismo tema.*

Hola a todos desde Londres

¿Es verdad que, por ejemplo, 'han habido varios incidentes de terrorismo en Europa..' es siempre incorrecto?  Lo he leído dos veces recientemente en textos escritos en español.  También 'habían colas largas en el banco' ha aparecido en un periódico madrileño.

Por favor, corrijan mis errores


----------



## Rayines

Sí, es verdad.


----------



## coquis14

Lo que es incorrecto es pluralizar el verbo conjugado cuando haber forma parte de una perífrasis: Ha , Había es lo correcto.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

*Ha habido* y *había* son las formas correctas para esos dos ejemplos.


----------



## Tacherie

coquis14 said:


> Lo que es incorrecto es pluralizar el verbo conjugado cuando haber forma parte de una perífrasis: Ha , Había es lo correcto.
> 
> Saludos



Perdón Coquis, disciento respetuosamente, el problema no está en que sea parte de una perífrasis, sino en que a los ejemplos corresponde el uso de "haber" impersonal

Copio del DPD, si alguien le sirve:

*4.* Verbo impersonal. El otro uso fundamental de _haber_ es denotar la presencia o existencia de lo designado por el sustantivo que lo acompaña y que va normalmente pospuesto al verbo: _Hay alguien esperándote; Había un taxi en la puerta; Mañana no habrá función; Hubo un serio problema. _Como se ve en el primer ejemplo, en este uso, la tercera persona del singular del presente de indicativo adopta la forma especial _hay._ Etimológicamente, esta construcción carece de sujeto; es, por tanto, impersonal y, en consecuencia, el sustantivo pospuesto desempeña la función de complemento directo.

 No obstante, la excepcionalidad que supone la existencia de un verbo impersonal transitivo, sumado al influjo de otros verbos que comparten con _haber_ su significado «existencial», como _estar, existir, ocurrir,_ todos ellos verbos personales con sujeto, explica que muchos hablantes interpreten erróneamente el sustantivo que aparece pospuesto al verbo _haber_ como su sujeto y, consecuentemente, pongan el verbo en tercera persona del plural cuando dicho sustantivo es plural:_«Hubieron muchos factores que se opusieron a la realización del proyecto»__Expreso_ [Perú] 22.4.90); 

 La entrada es más larga pero no quiero romper reglas del foro. Espero haber ayudado en algo


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:


Vicario said:


> Hola a todos desde Londres*:*
> 
> ¿Es verdad que, por ejemplo, 'han habido varios incidentes de terrorismo en Europa..' es siempre incorrecto? Lo he leído dos veces recientemente en textos escritos en español. También 'habían colas largas en el banco' ha aparecido en un periódico madrileño.


Sí, lo es. No es un error sino un horror gramatical (es "ha habido" y "había colas..."). Lamentablemente, ya es muy común entre los periodistas, locutores y presentadores que no parecen haber recibido instrucción sobre su propia lengua ni entenderla.

Lo que no entienden estos comunicadores es que cuando el verbo impersonal "haber" significa "darse la existencia de..." o "producirse la ocurrencia de...", no puede ir en plural pues, podría decirse —para efectos aclaratorios— que su sujeto es "existencia" u "ocurrencia" y que aquello que existe o sucede funciona como de complemento directo.

*Ha* habido incidentes _—> Sujeto: impersonal; objeto directo: incidentes = Se dio la ocurrencia de incidentes._

*Había* colas _—> Sujeto: impersonal; objeto directo: incidentes = Se dio la existencia de colas._

Por supuesto que la expresión "darse la existencia/ocurrencia de..." no es cotidiana (y suena reforzada); sólo la he puesto para aclarar el significado del verbo.

Feliz resto del día


----------



## Guayanan Boy

Con respecto al ejemplo que colocó un compañero de argentina para mostrar algunos errores quedé con una pequeña duda 



> «Dice el ministro que van a haber reuniones con diferentes cancilleres»



¿Lo correcto sería ? "Dice el ministro que habrá reuniones con diferentes cancilleres" Espero la ayuda de alguno, porque me quité una duda pero me quedé con otra. 

Gracias saludos a todos de un Guayanés.


----------



## Dentellière

Guayanan Boy said:


> Con respecto al ejemplo que colocó un compañero de argentina para mostrar algunos errores quedé con una pequeña duda
> 
> ¿Lo correcto sería ? "Dice el ministro que habrá reuniones con diferentes cancilleres" Espero la ayuda de alguno, porque me quité una duda pero me quedé con otra.
> Gracias saludos a todos de un Guayanés.


 


*Siempre* es en tercera persona del singular:

hay reuniones
habrá reuniones
va a haber reuniones
había reuniones
ha habido reuniones
hubo reuniones
que haya reuniones
que haya habido reuniones
que hubiera reuniones
habría reuniones
habría habido reuniones
etc...

Buenas noches


----------



## Guayanan Boy

Muchísimas gracias hermano me sacaste mi primera gran duda en este foro que me parece algo excelente presiento que pasaré mucho tiempo por aquí.


----------



## Milton Sand

Más ejemplos con otras perífrasis —nota que el verbo conjugado va en 3.ª del singular siempre—:

Debe*ría* haber reuniones.
Pue*de* haber reuniones.
I*rá* a haber reuniones.
Si*gue* habiendo reuniones.
De*jó* de haber reuniones.

Saludos,


----------



## Guayanan Boy

Hola a todos, ya había dado por entendido el tema del hubo y hubieron PERO, como temático que soy, leyendo acerca del tema en un conocido foro de preguntas encontré que alguien explicó que el verbo haber, se puede utilizar como auxiliar con participio, por ejemplo: 

Han tenido _ "El verbo haber da el número del verbo, ya que se usa como auxiliar de un participio (que no tiene número)"_ 

ahora me pregunto esto es falso cierto.? y también podría alguien decir lo correcto de esta frase: 

"Hubimos varios de nosotros que..." mi idea es, que sería "Hubo varios de nosotros"


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:

Lo de "haber" como auxiliar es cierto. Al fin y al cabo, es el verbo que se co juga en esos casos. (Que quepa aclararlo aunque no sea el tema de este hilo).

Lo de "hubo varios de nostros" es definitivamente el uso como transitivo de "haber" con el significado de "tener lugar la ocurrencia o existencia de...". Tienes razón.

Saludos,


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Para diferenciar ambos usos de un modo sencillo, basta con pensar en la tercera persona singular: si dices *ha*(tenido, hecho, comprado...), estás usando el verbo "haber" como auxiliar y, por lo tanto, en plural es _han_; si dices *hay* lo estás usando como impersonal y, por lo tanto, no tiene plural.


----------



## simbasurfer

wow... retomando el asunto años después... una cosa es la lengua hablada y otra la lengua escrita... en la lengua escrita y según la real academia de la lengua no hay cabida para "habían" o "hubieron" como formas del verbo haber. Sin embargo, en el lenguaje hablado estas formas son aceptadas... al menos en Perú nadie te miraría raro o mal si dijeras "habían breves momentos", hasta nos parecería más raro escuchar "hubo breves momentos" probablemente nos parecería más normal escuchar "hubieron" así no sea permitido... a lo largo de los años la lengua muta, cambia incluso por lo que es aceptado en el lenguaje hablado y luego se vuelve regla o es aceptado por la REA, no estoy seguro pero un ejemplo así sucedió con el "Haiga" y el "Haya" que si mal no recuerdo escuché que habían aprobado el "haiga" como una forma correcta.
La lengua en cada país cambia... y en el lenguaje hablado muchas formas son aceptadas: como el uso del vos por los argentinos, el uso del vosotros por los españoles, etc. 

El caso del hay en el español es tan confuso dado que en otras lenguas se hace la diferencia para el plural... tal es que luego tenemos que:
-"hay un chico y hay dos chicas" (español)= "there is a boy and there are two girls" (english) = "c'è un ragazzo e ci sono due ragazze" (italiano)

- "hubo un chico y hubo dos chicas" (español)= "there was a boy and there were two girls" (english) = "c'era un ragazzo e c'erano due ragazze" (italiano)

Bajo esa perspectiva sería correcto que en el español también sean correctas entonces las formas plurales al verbo haber para hacer la distinición siguiendo la lógica.. pero en cambio, la REA dice que no es posible... 

Y el hecho que la REA diga que no es posible, el lenguaje hablado a veces en determinadas culturas es más fuerte y real que el lenguaje escrito, y no podemos llamar ignorantes a aquellos que no hablan como la REA establece, llamemos cultos a otros por hablar un lenguaje perfectamente aceptado, pero no llamemos ignorantes a quienes por costumbre o cultura no se ajusten a la REA, al fin de al cabo, de aquí a bastantes años quizás no muchos, la misma REA aceptará nuevas formas de español así como lo ha venido haciendo a lo largo del tiempo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Importante aclarar que el anterior post —de *simbasurfer*— se refiere exclusivamente al uso de "haber" con el significado de "*darse la existencia u ocurrencia de*"; caso en el cual es un verbo transitivo y defectivo (sólo se conjuga en impersonal, en singular). La lengua coloquial comete muchos yerros, bien sea porque uno no alcanza a armar bien las frases en la mente antes de decirlas o bien sea por costumbres y vicios locales. Yo mismo me he pillado cometiendo el errorcillo.

Eso no justifica la incorrección. Mi madre, a quien la gramática poco le importa, reconoce bien la diferencia de uso del verbo "haber" como transitivo impersonal y el verbo "haber" como auxiliar. Si nos apoyáramos en el vicio y la costumbre local, podríamos alegar que es aceptable conjugar "haber (darse la existencia u ocurrencia de)" en las demás personas:

Yo hube aquí  = Yo existí/estuve aquí. 
Hemos cincuenta personas. 
Han varios amigos conmigo. 

También por vicio y costumbre sería entonces aceptable incluir la conjugación "habemos" como una opción de "hemos", pero es incorrecta.

El error de pluralizar el "haber" impersonal sólo se comete con los demás tiempos diferentes del presente del indicativo (hay):

*Hay* varios amigos conmigo.
*Hubieron* *Hubo* varios amigos conmigo.
*Habrán* *Habrá* varios amigos conmigo.
Que *hubieran* *hubiera *varios amigos conmigo.

Saludos


----------



## simbasurfer

aceptada la aclaración, es precisamente al "haber" en su sentido de existencia al que me refiero  .... el mismo que en inglés equivale al "there + to be" y en el italiano "ci + essere o esserci". Gracias por el complemento


----------



## Guayanan Boy

Milton Sand said:


> Importante aclarar que el anterior post —de *simbasurfer*— se refiere exclusivamente al uso de "haber" con el significado de "*darse la existencia u ocurrencia de*"; caso en el cual es un verbo transitivo y defectivo (sólo se conjuga en impersonal, en singular). La lengua coloquial comete muchos yerros, bien sea porque uno no alcanza a armar bien las frases en la mente antes de decirlas o bien sea por costumbres y vicios locales. Yo mismo me he pillado cometiendo el errorcillo.
> 
> Eso no justifica la incorrección. Mi madre, a quien la gramática poco le importa, reconoce bien la diferencia de uso del verbo "haber" como transitivo impersonal y el verbo "haber" como auxiliar. Si nos apoyáramos en el vicio y la costumbre local, podríamos alegar que es aceptable conjugar "haber (darse la existencia u ocurrencia de)" en las demás personas:
> 
> Yo hube aquí  = Yo existí/estuve aquí.
> Hemos cincuenta personas.
> Han varios amigos conmigo.
> 
> 
> Saludos


Por que la frase hemos cincuenta personas es incorrecta..?? tenía entendido que es incorrecto se decir habemos, tu mismo lo dices pero no entiendo realmente por que esta marcada como error y me disculpas mi insistencia y si me puedes dar el correcto uso ya había asumido HEMOS como correcto para decir hemos 5 alumnos en el salón, y la última pregunta como sería esta misma frase en pasado.?


----------



## Cezanne

simbasurfer said:


> wow... retomando el asunto años después... una cosa es la lengua hablada y otra la lengua escrita... en la lengua escrita y según la real academia de la lengua no hay cabida para "habían" o "hubieron" como formas del verbo haber. Sin embargo, en el lenguaje hablado estas formas son aceptadas... al menos en Perú nadie te miraría raro o mal si dijeras "habían breves momentos", hasta nos parecería más raro escuchar "hubo breves momentos" probablemente nos parecería más normal escuchar "hubieron" así no sea permitido... a lo largo de los años la lengua muta, cambia incluso por lo que es aceptado en el lenguaje hablado y luego se vuelve regla o es aceptado por la REA, no estoy seguro pero un ejemplo así sucedió con el "Haiga" y el "Haya" que si mal no recuerdo escuché que habían aprobado el "haiga" como una forma correcta.
> La lengua en cada país cambia... y en el lenguaje hablado muchas formas son aceptadas: como el uso del vos por los argentinos, el uso del vosotros por los españoles, etc.
> 
> El caso del hay en el español es tan confuso dado que en otras lenguas se hace la diferencia para el plural... tal es que luego tenemos que:
> -"hay un chico y hay dos chicas" (español)= "there is a boy and there are two girls" (english) = "c'è un ragazzo e ci sono due ragazze" (italiano)
> 
> - "hubo un chico y hubo dos chicas" (español)= "there was a boy and there were two girls" (english) = "c'era un ragazzo e c'erano due ragazze" (italiano)
> 
> Bajo esa perspectiva sería correcto que en el español también sean correctas entonces las formas plurales al verbo haber para hacer la distinición siguiendo la lógica.. pero en cambio, la REA dice que no es posible...
> 
> Y el hecho que la REA diga que no es posible, el lenguaje hablado a veces en determinadas culturas es más fuerte y real que el lenguaje escrito, y no podemos llamar ignorantes a aquellos que no hablan como la REA establece, llamemos cultos a otros por hablar un lenguaje perfectamente aceptado, pero no llamemos ignorantes a quienes por costumbre o cultura no se ajusten a la REA, al fin de al cabo, de aquí a bastantes años quizás no muchos, la misma REA aceptará nuevas formas de español así como lo ha venido haciendo a lo largo del tiempo.



Son interesantes sus argumentos para defender el uso de "hubieron" con un objeto en plural, basándose en que otras lenguas lo aceptan como correcto. Puedo mencionar el caso del portugués, en que el mismo conflicto también ocurre (Houve dois garotos. ou Houveram dois garotos.?). La regla dice que el verbo "haver" debe ir en singular por ser impersonal.

Bueno o malo, aunque los más conservadores sostengan una determinada regla, quienes van a decidir si se va a obedecer esa misma regla o no son los usuarios de la lengua en general. La *necesidad* es lo que direcciona el uso de determinadas formas, la creación de determinadas palabras. Y hay que tener en cuenta que las *necesidades cambian con el tiempo*. Por eso, reglas antiguas de utilización de la lengua muchas veces pasan a no satisfacer las nuevas necesidades. Así funciona la lengua, aunque la gramática tradicional intente darnos una visión contraria y/o distorcionada.


----------



## mhp

Guayanan Boy said:


> Por que la frase hemos cincuenta personas es  incorrecta..?? tenía entendido que es incorrecto se decir habemos, tu  mismo lo dices pero no entiendo realmente por que esta marcada como  error y me disculpas mi insistencia y si me puedes dar el correcto uso  ya había asumido HEMOS como correcto para decir hemos 5 alumnos en el  salón, y la última pregunta como sería esta misma frase en  pasado.?



¿Qué quiere decir "_hemos _cinco personas"? A lo mejor quieres  decir "_somos_".


----------



## simbasurfer

A eso es justamente a lo que me refería... no hay "hemos" como conjugación del verbo haber en la forma existencia, ya que el verbo haber es impersonal y sólo da cabida a las conjugaciones "hay, había, hubo, habrá, habría", sin embargo, el verbo haber como auxiliar de tiempo pasado permite la conjugación "hemos" en los ejemplos "hemos cantado", "hemos hecho", es decir "hemos + participio pasado". Es probable por eso que en Perú suena raro decir "hemos 5 personas" para señalar la cantidad o existencia de las 5 personas, en todo caso nosotros usamos "somos 5 personas", pero como dije, la REA dice o establece algo, pero el lenguaje hablado en cada país tiene sus propias diferencias, significados, connotaciones y formas. Si en Venezuela es normal escuchar "hemos 5 personas" y nadie se horroriza ante esa expresión o nadie piensa que por hablar así uno sea ignorante entonces se acepta cultural y socialmente dentro del lenguaje.
Al final la lengua es cambiante, y la REA se desactualiza conforme deje de satisfacer las nuevas ncesidades de las generaciones que van madurando. Lo estoy entendiendo ahora que estudio italiano y su cultura, el español es una lengua más antigua que ha cambiado a lo largo de los años, el italiano no es tan antigua sin embargo cambia, y en el lenguaje hablado se permite tantas cosas que la regla no permite. Por ejemplo la regla dice que en italiano ella= ella y egli= él, pero ahora todos dicen lei= ella y lui= él y en los libros de gramática se usan esas formas nuevas y erradas por que el lenguaje hablado predomina con sus necesidades ante aquello que quedó escrito en los libros antiguos. Bajo la misma forma podríamos decir que es probable que en Argentina se enseñe en los colegios la congujación del vos, o en España se enseñe la conjugación del Vosotros, a pesar de que en la mayoría de países hispanohablantes ya no se usen esas formas en las escuelas por que ya no se hablan.

No quiere decir de que no hablemos mal, simplemente digo que no es ignorancia no ajustarse a la REA, sino mas bien costumbre o cultura, y este tipo de errores son aceptados en el lenguaje hablado como  "errores" o "fallas" normales, las que muchas veces pasan desapercibidas por ser más rutinarias.


----------



## Guayanan Boy

Aquí  en mi país yo escucho muy seguido la frase: "Habemos muchos aquí" y fue aquí donde leí que la frase era incorrecta y que lo correcto era decir hemos, pero al parecer ya veo que no, bueno esa es mi duda. Disculpen no saberme explicar correctamente


----------



## rgr

elcampet said:


> Ieracub: Bienvenido de mi parte tu comentario. Es de gran valor para todos los que participamos en este foro expresarnos siempre con franqueza y desde luego compartir nuestros conocimientos, los cuales serán enriquecidos con con la aportación de los demás.


 
Ieracub: Tu comentario viene como anillo al dedo, al menos para mí, que podría explicar lo que me pasa con esa vieja canción de Chico Novarro _A mi me pasa lo mismo que a Ud._
Creo, y ya lo dije en otra oportunidad, que el registro escrito que usamos en estos foros al final es una forma literaria y por lo tanto polisémica, salvo cuando escribes definiciones o pasos de un manual de gramática (lenguaje científico, unívoco y objetivo). El registro oral, aunque no lo quieras, en este contexto se vuelve escrito, por lo que son inevitables los malentendidos causados por nuestra subjetividad al interpretarlos. Espero afilar mi puntería para ser lo más objetiva posible, es cuestión de tiempo y de ejercicio.
Saludos.
rgr


----------



## Milton Sand

Guayanan Boy said:


> ¿¿Por qué la frase "hemos cincuenta personas" es incorrecta..?? Tenía entendido que es incorrecto se decir "habemos", tú mismo lo dices, pero no entiendo realmente por qué está marcada como error y me disculpas mi insistencia y si me puedes dar el correcto uso ya había asumido HEMOS como correcto para decir "hemos 5 alumnos en el salón", y la última pregunta: ¿Como sería esta misma frase en pasado?


Bueno, aunque ya te dieron respuesta, la confirmo: Cuando significa "darse la existencia u ocurrencia de" algo, el sujeto del verbo "haber" es impersonal (la existencia o la ocurrencia). En ese ejemplo el error radica en usarlo con este significado pero conjugado con "nosotros", es decir, dándole un caracter "personal" a este significado del verbo.

La palabra "hemos", por sí sola es correcta. Pero no en ese ejemplo —no en ese contexto— porque nunca significará "existimos, somos, estamos, vivimos, quedamos; ocurrimos, sucedimos". Lo correcto es l oque te han dicho: "Somos/ cincuenta personas; éramos/estuvimos cincuenta personas".

Si quieres usar "hay", puedes formularla así: "Hay cuarenta y nueve personas conmigo; hay cincuenta personas, incluyéndome".

OJO: Sin embargo, hay una ocasión en la que sí decimos "habemos"; con la expresión verbal "habérselas con": "Dime cuál es el auditor que nos enviaron para saber de una vez con quién es que *nos las habemos*".  ¡Y es correcta!

(Tal vez tengamos que ajustar el títul ode este hilo porque ya nos salimos del tema "hubo o hubieron (singular vs. plural)" y nos pasamos (mea culpa) a "haber: impersonal vs. auxiliar". Voy a preguntar a los mods a ver qué opinan).

Saludos,


----------



## Peterdg

simbasurfer said:


> El caso del hay en el español es tan confuso dado que en otras lenguas se hace la diferencia para el plural... tal es que luego tenemos que:
> -"hay un chico y hay dos chicas" (español)= "there is a boy and there are two girls" (english) = "c'è un ragazzo e ci sono due ragazze" (italiano)
> 
> - "hubo un chico y hubo dos chicas" (español)= "there was a boy and there were two girls" (english) = "c'era un ragazzo e c'erano due ragazze" (italiano)
> 
> Bajo esa perspectiva sería correcto que en el español también sean correctas entonces las formas plurales al verbo haber para hacer la distinición siguiendo la lógica.. pero en cambio, la REA dice que no es posible...


El hecho de que lo utilicen de esta manera en otra lengua, no es un argumento.

Primero, en francés pasa lo mismo que en español. "Il y a" = "hay". "Hay cinco personas" = "il y a cinq personnes". "Il y a" también es invariable.

Segundo, no es porque digan en inglés "it is 5 o'clock" que en español tengamos  que decir "es las cinco". Sería el mismo argumento para defender este uso.


----------



## tetiflu

*Del diccionario de la Real Academia Española * 

Hubieron

  La forma verbal hubieron es la que corresponde a la tercera persona del plural del pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo del verbo haber: hube, hubiste, hubo, hubimos, hubisteis, hubieron.

  USOS CORRECTOS:

  Esta forma verbal se emplea, correctamente, en los casos siguientes:

Para formar, seguida del participio del verbo que se está conjugando, la tercera persona del plural del tiempo compuesto denominado pretérito anterior o antepretérito de indicativo: hubieron terminado, hubieron comido, hubieron salido. Este tiempo indica que la acción denotada por el verbo ha ocurrido en un momento inmediatamente anterior al de otra acción sucedida también en el pasado: Cuando todos hubieron terminado, se marcharon a sus casas; Apenas hubieron traspasado el umbral, la puerta se cerró de golpe. En el uso actual, este tiempo verbal aparece siempre precedido de nexos como cuando, tan pronto como, una vez que, después (de) que, hasta que, luego que, así que, no bien, apenas. Prácticamente no se emplea en la lengua oral y es hoy raro también en la escrita, pues en su lugar suele usarse, bien el pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo (Cuando todos terminaron, se marcharon a sus casas), bien el pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antecopretérito de indicativo (Apenas habían traspasado el umbral, la puerta se cerró de golpe).

Como forma de la tercera persona del plural del pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo de la perífrasis verbal haber de + infinitivo, que denota obligación o necesidad y equivale a la más usual hoy tener que + infinitivo: El director y su equipo hubieron de recorrer muchos lugares antes de encontrar los exteriores apropiados para la película.

  USO INCORRECTO:

No se considera correcto el uso de la forma hubieron cuando el verbo haber se emplea para denotar la presencia o existencia de personas o cosas, pues con este valor haber es impersonal y, como tal, carece de sujeto (el elemento nominal que aparece junto al verbo es el complemento directo) y se usa solo en tercera persona del singular. Son, pues, incorrectas oraciones como Hubieron muchos voluntarios para realizar esa misión o No hubieron problemas para entrar al concierto; debe decirse Hubo muchos voluntarios para realizar esa misión o No hubo problemas para entrar al concierto.

  [Véase Había muchas personas, ha habido quejas, hubo problemas en esta misma sección].


----------



## simbasurfer

@perterdg 
primero: jamás dije que lo que estoy asumiendo sea un argumento, y mucho menos que sea válido

segundo: claramente dije.."bajo esa perspectiva SERIA correcto.." (una figura hipotética de la posibilidad) en ningún momento dije que lo SEA como un hecho verdadero... sólo señalo que en otras lenguas se hace esa diferencia entre el haber de existencia y las cantidades, tampoco estoy diciendo que decir hubieron es la forma correcta... tan sólo estoy explicando  el porqué de que en el español en muchas culturas el lenguaje coloquial tenga las formas plurales erradas que hemos visto ya arriba "hubieron", "habían". Y menciono que apesar de que sean formas que la Real Academia no acepta, en el lenguaje hablado son formas cuturalmente PERMITIDAS, por costumbre o por defecto.

En mi país por ejemplo, escuchar un español sin imperfecciones se los dejamos a los literatos o a aquellos que estudian a fondo el lenguaje, podemos sentir errores de este tipo en grandes personajes que lo utilizan por costumbre. Es como pedirle al presidente italiano que use "Egli" para referirse e "él" en lugar de "lui" como ahora todo el mundo lo hace... esto sucede porque en el lenguaje hablado esta forma es una costumbre, y es socialmente aceptada.

Mi conclusión... las formas pueden ser incorrectas, pero no significa que no sean aceptadas en ciertas culturas... como digo... la Real Academia ha aceptado tantas cosas que quien sabe de aquí un tiempo aquello que se considere incorrecto en estos momentos sea considerado regla por uso y costumbre.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

simbasurfer said:


> la Real Academia ha aceptado tantas cosas que quien sabe de aquí un tiempo aquello que se considere incorrecto en estos momentos sea considerado regla por uso y costumbre.



Primero la costumbre tendría que tener una *mínima coherencia gramatical*. Mientras digan *hay*_ cosas_, y no _*han* cosas, _que es lo que concordaría con "hubieron cosas", "han habido cosas" y demás usos, es imposible esperar que tal uso se acepte.


----------



## simbasurfer

MarieSuzanne said:


> Primero la costumbre tendría que tener una *mínima coherencia gramatical*. Mientras digan *hay*_ cosas_, y no _*han* cosas, _que es lo que concordaría con "hubieron cosas", "han habido cosas" y demás usos, es imposible esperar que tal uso se acepte.


 
Perdona mi discrepancia pero te quivocas... NADA ES IMPOSIBLE con la lengua... de ser el caso.... el italiano de ahora no sería aceptado como aquel de antes de la unificación de la Italia, el francés o en lnglés no tendrían nuevas palabras como aquella que se transformó en OKAY= Zero Killed = O.K. entre otras de uso global y tecnológico como Chatear http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chat, etc.

Precisamente por el simple hecho de que la lengua cambia... y lo hace a través del tiempo... de la forma cómo lo hizo el español que hablaban nuestros antepasados, cómo el español de Cervantes en aquellos tiempos o el inglés de Shakespeare, etc. 

Si bien la REA es nuestra entidad "base" de la lengua española, tampoco tiene poder divino para evitar que la misma mute o cambie o se generen nuevos usos y formas.

Con respecto al ejemplo de "Han cosas" y su coherencia gramatical... discrepo también... conjugar el verbo CABER no tiene ninguna coherencia gramatical.. es más..  rompe las reglas de conjugación, así como muchos otros verbos... y no tienen coherencia gramatical.. precisamente por eso son aceptadas como EXCEPCIONES (excepciones a la regla), que es a menudo lo que se les tiene que explicar a los niños cuando comienzan a hablar y conjugan mal algunos verbos como morir (he morido), saber (yo sabo), etc.

Aunque el ejemplo de "Han" es radical y un poco exagerado porque nadie lo usa, es probable que las palabras "hubieron", "habían", "han habido", "habrán", etc sean aceptados algún día, quien sabe, uno nunca sabe, pero un imposible jamás.... al menos en algunas culturas son socialmente aceptadas ya!!!


----------



## Erreconerre

jealindgar said:


> Hola,
> antes de empezar un nuevo tópico he ido a la búsqueda para saber si se encontraba la pregunta y su/s respuesta/s pero de verdad que no he encontrado nada como lo que voy a preguntar
> 
> yo siempre he dicho, como ejemplo, "hubo mucha gente" (a pesar de ser plural) y no "hubieron mucha gente" pero últimamente oigo esta última frase, algo que me parece horroroso, está aceptado "hubieron?"
> 
> gracias


 

De acuerdo contigo.
Y es cierto que "hubieron" se oye muy mal. Tan mal como el "habemos", que por aquí es tan frecuente..


----------



## Aviador

Simbasurfer, creo que la RAE cometería un gravísimo error si aprobara el uso del _haber_ impersonal conjugado en cualquier persona gramatical que no sea la tercera singular. Yo, desde luego, espero que nunca lo haga, a pesar de que en el lenguaje poco cuidado sea tan habitual.
La razón de mi rechazo es que algo así sigificaría erosionar uno de los pilares fundamentales del castellano, uno de los que permiten a nuestra lengua mantener su coherencia y solidez: *los verbos del castellano se conjugan concordando con su sujeto y nunca con su complemento*.
Si aceptáramos que es correcto decir algo como _habían tres libros en la mochila_, tendríamos que aceptar que es correcto también decir _yo tenían tres libros en la mochila_. Es decir, que el verbo _tener_ se conjugue concordando en número con el complemento_ tres libros_. Creo, simbasurfer, que puesto así, estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que esto no es posible.
No es trasladable al castellano el ejemplo que das del italiano, que me parece es tu segunda lengua. Se trata de una estructura sintáctica totalmente diferente. En Italiano, el verbo _essere_, precedido del adverbio _ci_, tiene como sujeto la cosa cuya existencia se expresa a través del verbo y, por lo tanto, debe concordar en número con él. En castellano, por otra parte, la cosa cuya existencia se expresa es el complemento directo del verbo _haber_, no su sujeto.

Saludos.


----------



## simbasurfer

Aviador said:


> Simbasurfer, creo que la RAE cometería un gravísimo error si aprobara el uso del _haber_ impersonal conjugado en cualquier persona gramatical que no sea la tercera singular. Yo, desde luego, espero que nunca lo haga, a pesar de que en el lenguaje poco cuidado sea tan habitual.
> La razón de mi rechazo es que algo así sigificaría erosionar uno de los pilares fundamentales del castellano, uno de los que permiten a nuestra lengua mantener su coherencia y solidez: *los verbos del castellano se conjugan concordando con su sujeto y nunca con su complemento*.
> Si aceptáramos que es correcto decir algo como _habían tres libros en la mochila_, tendríamos que aceptar que es correcto también decir _yo tenían tres libros en la mochila_. Es decir, que el verbo _tener_ se conjugue concordando en número con el complemento_ tres libros_. Creo, simbasurfer, que puesto así, estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que esto no es posible.
> No es trasladable al castellano el ejemplo que das del italiano, que me parece es tu segunda lengua. Se trata de una estructura sintáctica totalmente diferente. En Italiano, el verbo _essere_, precedido del adverbio _ci_, tiene como sujeto la cosa cuya existencia se expresa a través del verbo y, por lo tanto, debe concordar en número con él. En castellano, por otra parte, la cosa cuya existencia se expresa es el complemento directo del verbo _haber_, no su sujeto.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Podrías tener razón, sin embargo, el ejemplo que das con el verbo tener no tiene mucho sentido, ya que haber y tener no tienen la misma categoría de verbo... el verbo haber es un AUXILIAR que se usa en la conjugación de las formas verbales de tiempos compuestos, y también es un verbo IMPERSONAL es decir que no se puede conjugar cuando tiene la acepción de existencia u ocurrencia como en el caso del "hay tres coches", por lo tanto decir que por la aceptación del "habían tres libros" es equivalente o debería ser equivalente a "yo tenían tres libros" no es lógico o sustentable, dado que tener ya tiene forma correcta de conjugación y tú mismo lo sustentas poniendo el Yo por delante como ejemplo... sin embargo aplica para ellos en "ellos tenían...". Haber es uno de aquellas EXCEPCIONES a las que me refiero, porque cuando es verbo impersonal su nombre lo dice... es IMPERSONAL y no se puede cojugar a ninguna persona... existe HAY y sólo eso debería en teoría ser la forma única y correcta.

Ahora con respecto a los pilares fundamentales del castellano y su destrucción.. insisto... muchos pilares han sido derribados y reconstruídos sobre la base del lenguaje hablado y el tiempo, la misma RAE está en constante actualización y cambios, y a lo largo de los años han venido cambiando o aceptándose tantas cosas por el mismo y simple hecho de que la lengua no es estática... si pensáramos en que una lengua debería ser la misma siempre.... deberíamos en este preciso momento hablar como los españoles con el voseo (uso del vos) del vosotros, sus conjugaciones y demás palabras y formas usadas en aquellas épocas en las que se hablaba un español supuestamente "puro" y si seguimos esa lógica entonces el latin tambien jamás debió dejar de ser el pilar de la lengua en general... y simplemente... mutó.... cambió... se actualizó... y terminamos todos hablando como actualmente hablamos... 

Creo que por más que suene espantoso el uso del "hubieron" ...debemos aceptar que la lengua cambia y que es el lenguaje hablado que predomina sobre el lenguaje escrito... y no somos nosotros que nos ajustamos a la RAE, es la RAE que se ajusta a la gente, sólo nos dan pautas de lenguaje más "limpio y culto" pero no necesariamente tiene que ser ley...

Tengo entendido que la RAE aceptó el gravísimo error del Haiga como equivalente vulgarismo de la palabra Haya de haber... espero haber entendido mal pero así leí en un artículo... lo que en otras palabras demostraría que la RAE se adapta...

Tampoco digo que tenga que aceptar el tema este del Hubieron, Habían, etc, y no defiendo su mal uso... sólo pido no llamar IGNORANTES a aquellos que en sus propias culturas usan el lenguaje de la forma menos acpetada por los standares de la RAE, porque de ser así podríamos encontrar en todos y cada uno de los diferentes países hispanohablantes más de cien formas o palabras usadas de manera incorrecta.


----------

